
What people in tech had to say about JavaScript when it debuted in 1995 (2017) - philnash
https://medium.com/dailyjs/heres-what-people-in-tech-had-to-say-about-javascript-when-it-debuted-in-1995-a4b81dc05b71
======
sundarurfriend
I was hoping for personal comments from people about the language, rather than
generic quotes from companies that are more about trying to market themselves
and less about the actual language.

These are kinda interesting in a nostalgic way, but the title promised a much
better article.

